# Paphiopedilum parishii ‘Seven BridesMaids’



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2020)

I was so excited to find one of my large (first bloom) parishiis in bud last month, while I was repotting during the lockdown. 

It formed seven buds!! First one opened a few days ago and I’m as excited as a schoolboy with an ice cream!! Chocolate of course! Like the twisted petal colors. 

I named her ‘Seven BridesMaids’ because they are bonded in a ceremonial line. 

Sorry about the nonprofessional pics for now. Will take better ones when fully opened. 

Warm hot wet summers and cooler slightly dryer (never dry) winters at 1000 fc. Plant is about 55 cm wide. From parishii ‘Jeannie’ AM/AOS x sib lineage.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow, lovely! Beautiful plant. I would love to have a parishii.


----------



## kiwi (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow that’s a wonderful plant I love the contrasting colours. Well grown


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2020)

i adore this species and that's a groovy flowering!


----------



## troy (Jun 4, 2020)

Please repost when fully open!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice. I just bloomed my first one last year. Neat species.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 5, 2020)

I love it - what beauty, Leslie! And deliciously well grown! I can only concur: keep us posted! 

(Even if the sight of it also carries a bit of sorrow for this particular grower, as I killed off my own super-prima example for which I just (prematurely?) had received my one and only GM for culture. Shortly afterwards that happening, several of my plants had a horrible infestation of mealy bugs, that I discovered too late...and I, at that time, experimenting with a new way of insect control, killed my gorgeous parishii by paving the way for a hefty and quickspreading rot. This was in the days before I discovered the benefits of croton lechleri in combination with cinnamon. It all was such a traumatic experience, that it took me some while before I was ready to supplement my collection with yet another parishii )


----------



## awesomei (Jun 5, 2020)

Gorgeous! Parishii has always been one of my favorite paphs..


----------



## GuRu (Jun 5, 2020)

Extreme nice flowers on a well grown plant. Congrats Leslie. It's also funny to read something about the choice of your clonal names.


----------



## bulolo (Jun 5, 2020)

Omg! SO nice!


----------



## Marco (Jun 6, 2020)

Fantastic. I love multis.

Please do repost photos when they are fully open.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2020)

very good colour


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 6, 2020)

That is really first class parishii.Good job!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks all for the nice comments. This one is really special with a very dark 'milk chocolate' pouch (most awarded ones have olive green pouch, sometimes with a light brown shade). Too bad no judging anytime soon.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 6, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments. This one is really special with a very dark 'milk chocolate' pouch (most awarded ones have olive green pouch, sometimes with a light brown shade). Too bad no judging anytime soon.


Judging or not, I think it is awardable specimen.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 6, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Judging or not, I think it is awardable specimen.


Thanks Istvan!


----------



## jokerpass (Jun 6, 2020)

Leslie....so jealous...it is so hard to find P. parishii, on top of that, it is hard and slow to grow this species. I had one P. parishii and one September, I watered it too much and it rotted. Now, I only have one for many years and it is ms at best for now and it is very slow growing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 7, 2020)

jokerpass said:


> Leslie....so jealous...it is so hard to find P. parishii, on top of that, it is hard and slow to grow this species. I had one P. parishii and one September, I watered it too much and it rotted. Now, I only have one for many years and it is ms at best for now and it is very slow growing.


Hehe thanks JP. 

It is not an easy species to grow but they love one spot in my growing area (lucky for me). I also use larger bark chunks with more perlite and LECA clay pellets so that they don't stay wet too long (but watered 2-3 times a week, less in winter).


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 8, 2020)

great plant ! 
I found out that they like more light than others. This makes them harder against too much water.
My best growing and blooming parishii is hanging less than 1 meter under the shade, can bloom more than once a year. 
They should be growing on trees in my area, never seen one, dont know anybody who has !


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 9, 2020)

*is patiently waiting to see it with all 7 open*


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I love it - what beauty, Leslie! And deliciously well grown! I can only concur: keep us posted!
> 
> (Even if the sight of it also carries a bit of sorrow for this particular grower, as I killed off my own super-prima example for which I just (prematurely?) had received my one and only GM for culture. Shortly afterwards that happening, several of my plants had a horrible infestation of mealy bugs, that I discovered too late...and I, at that time, experimenting with a new way of insect control, killed my gorgeous parishii by paving the way for a hefty and quickspreading rot. This was in the days before I discovered the benefits of croton lechleri in combination with cinnamon. It all was such a traumatic experience, that it took me some while before I was ready to supplement my collection with yet another parishii )


Jens, do you have a pic of this one?


----------



## Guldal (Jun 10, 2020)

To the music of Chopin's funeral march:






Paph. rothschildianum 'Aksel' BM, 2018 and Paph. parishii 'Guldal' BM/GM, 2018


Last thursday was a very happy day for this (maybe not so) humble window sill grower. At the gathering of my local orchid society the following two plants both was rewarded with a BM (Bronze Medal); but to my great joy and delight my P. parishii in addition earned me a GM (Gold Medal) for...




www.slippertalk.com





The impact of the trauma is still too huge for me to be able to talk about it!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 10, 2020)

If it makes you feel any better, Jens, I know someone who killed a Phal with a 1 in 20,000 color mutation before it could be mericloned.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 11, 2020)

Jens, we ALL have felt despair and sadness on the loss of many special plants. The grief is immeasurable and the guilty anger is targeted at ourselves for being careless, inattentive and stupid to have allowed it to happen, when it was by accident or not, or whether it was within our control to stop their demise. It is a loss we all suffer in silence and alone. 

This time is what I call an orchid misery.

I have been the cause of many special plants demises, and have felt much guilt and misery over their losses.

But there’s no better way to placate myself than to go out and buy a better or equal replacement! One must carry on ...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 12, 2020)

Just wanted to update some photos from yesterday. Five flowers opened so far. Two to go!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 12, 2020)

Leslie, your trying to tempt me by showing more photos of your marvellous plant......but I stand firmly......just a bit spit is drooling down on my keyboard. Lol...


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2020)

Very nice Leslie!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 14, 2020)

Great flowering Leslie! The dark petals are a nice feature!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks all. 

The more I look at parishii pics online and in awards, the more impressed I am with the colors on mine. The dark pouch and petals stands out. Parent "Jeannie' also contributed to the shingled appearance at the correct 'social distancing' between flowers. So Guru, I am also drooling at my own plant LOL.

I hope the siblings will have similar traits when they bloom (next year?). I have about 4 or 5 of the same parentage.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 26, 2020)

Ok so here’s my first attempt to do a home studio photo shoot with a newly ordered Amazon product. Still a work in progress. So don’t judge me lol.

All flowers open now. I think I need to steam the backdrop... if only I knew where my steamer is lol.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh, it's indeed some beautiful bridesmaids!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks Jens. Here’s some against a black velvet backdrop... btw found the steamer lol


----------



## Marco (Jun 26, 2020)

Beautiful photos of a beautiful plant.

I think I have a similar lightbox from amazon. It takes too much time to set up and take down so it stays in its box. Since most of the plants are small I just drape the black velvet backdrop over a laptop bag and turn our lights up.

I purposefully had 5000K white recessed lights with dimmers installed just for this...The warm yellow lights bug me because it distorts colors of objects....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks Marco. 

It is quite a chore to set up properly and multiple steps to adjust lighting, including adding diffusion paper to soften the LEDs for the flowers. Also takes up some space so I set it up in a semi-permanent location where I can leave it for a few weeks. 

The reason for getting the light box was because I wanted to try to get professional looking photos to post here lol (since I post a lot of my collection). I see some members post amazing photos (like Eggshells and the 3Ds) so I thought I would try to emulate. 

Your setup works well too.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm looking for Paph. parishii var, Album for my Collection ​


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 27, 2020)

Hakone said:


> I'm looking for Paph.
> parishii var, Album for my Collection


If you find one, let me know too!!!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 27, 2020)

I wonder which of your different set-ups capture the plants most realistically concerning the colouring? 

My money would be on the ones with the white backcloth -- or, sorry to say so, probably even the last batch you posted before the elaborate extravaganza!


----------



## musa (Jun 27, 2020)

Leslie, your parishii is gorgeous! you don't need to bother with equipment, the plant itself does the trick...
It is difficult to get the right light especially for albums; I always have to deal with purple growlights, which give albums always a candylike touch... anoying.
BTW the brown spots on the pouches is that normal wilting or some pest problem?


----------



## Guldal (Jun 27, 2020)

Hakone said:


> I'm looking for Paph.
> parishii var, Album for my Collection


I for my part would count myself the happiest orchid fancier on earth, if I succeeded in laying my hands on P. rothdchildianum fma. aureum! Ups...oh, wait...was that a unicorn I just glimpsed from the corner of my eye.........?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 27, 2020)

musa said:


> Leslie, your parishii is gorgeous! you don't need to bother with equipment, the plant itself does the trick...
> It is difficult to get the right light especially for albums; I always have to deal with purple growlights, which give albums always a candylike touch... anoying.
> BTW the brown spots on the pouches is that normal wilting or some pest problem?





enalbum22.html


----------



## jokerpass (Jun 27, 2020)

so beautiful, one of my all-time favourite paph species.......


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jun 27, 2020)

*WOW amazing amazing amazing *
Wonderful photography


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 27, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks Jens. Here’s some against a black velvet backdrop... btw found the steamer lol
> View attachment 20962
> View attachment 20963
> View attachment 20964
> ...


They always really pop on a black background, so that's all I bother with nowadays. But my set up is not sophisticated and I use an iPhone X to photo. I do use a daylight bulb, though which makes a difference.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 27, 2020)

musa said:


> Leslie, your parishii is gorgeous! you don't need to bother with equipment, the plant itself does the trick...
> It is difficult to get the right light especially for albums; I always have to deal with purple growlights, which give albums always a candylike touch... anoying.
> BTW the brown spots on the pouches is that normal wilting or some pest problem?


Thanks Musa. 

The brown spots are from water spotting as well as aging.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 27, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> They always really pop on a black background, so that's all I bother with nowadays. But my set up is not sophisticated and I use an iPhone X to photo. I do use a daylight bulb, though which makes a difference.


I like to use different background colors to add a different context to the subject. More of an art, rather than documentation. Although I do know more preference is given to a dark background from most people as it focuses only on the flowers and their appreciation.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 28, 2020)

Roth albums are about as common as unicorns! 
I wouldn’t be surprised if someone isn’t already introgressing the album genes from philippinense into a roth to eventually produce something very like a roth album. It would take a few generations but is eminently doable,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 29, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Roth albums are about as common as unicorns!
> I wouldn’t be surprised if someone isn’t already introgressing the album genes from philippinense into a roth to eventually produce something very like a roth album. It would take a few generations but is eminently doable,
> David


Apparently the possibility of a roth album isn’t out of the question by several Paph experts. Like most paphs that have album/viride versions, there may be a roth album lurking in the wilds somewhere. Or inadvertently massacred during collecting in the past. It may turn up one day. 

This is like the story of a parishii album. It’s around but no one has seen it.


----------



## blondie (Jun 29, 2020)

Stunning I love this species


----------

